# Head unit keeps rebooting



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok so I have a CDA-117. Whenever I am listening to the USB and turn it up to ~22 and higher my head unit keeps restarting. Is this a load issue maybe? I am not noticing a significant voltage drop. I have a 250 amp alt and Kinetic 1800. 

Just wondering if any one else has experianced this?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Did you try pulling it out and checking all your connections (ground first). Ive heard of some unifs doing this due to a bad antenea. When you pull it out make sure the fan is working because it could be overheating. Is it grounded to the chassis or your factory harness?. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

duro78 said:


> Did you try pulling it out and checking all your connections (ground first). Ive heard of some unifs doing this due to a bad antenea. When you pull it out make sure the fan is working because it could be overheating. Is it grounded to the chassis or your factory harness?.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Ya the connections are fine. Grounded to the harness and I have had antenea issues in the past. Care to elaborate?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Connections right? COnsider use a multimeter and measure the voltage when the Hu are playing....


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

rynfarrell said:


> Ya the connections are fine. Grounded to the harness and I have had antenea issues in the past. Care to elaborate?


I've had friends with similar issues and once or twice the antenna was the culprit. Once the pigtail was replaced the problem went away. It seems the unit would reboot itself when an antenna signal wasn't present. What kind of problems were you experiencing?

Keep in mind these weren't Alpine unit. I would honestly call tech support and ask them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Basically whenever I turn it up above 23ish it just keeps restarting. So far it only happens when i am using the usb drive. If I crank it with a CD it is crytal clear and no issues. Weird....

As far as the Antenea it just doesnt work for AM stations


----------



## robinredd (Aug 8, 2019)

rynfarrell said:


> Basically whenever I turn it up above 23ish it just keeps restarting. So far it only happens when i am using the usb drive. If I crank it with a CD it is crytal clear and no issues. Weird....
> 
> As far as the Antenea it just doesnt work for AM stations


i sure wish somebody would have continued the discussion because mine does the something with the usb


----------



## XSVTOYZ (Jan 26, 2019)

sound like a power issue 
if it was me I would make a better ground and solder it in 
then I would run power back to my nearest constant power block use a 12g and a fuse (the red one)
and make sure I had a good supply of juice 
low power reboot is what I would guess


----------

